# CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro



## 98romi (18. September 2014)

*CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Hallo PCGHX-Community, 

Habe für meinen PC im August den ELK Brocken Eco bestellt. Dessen Auflagefläche war allerdings nicht gerade, wodurch die Temperaturen nicht den üblichen Leistungen dieses Kühlers entsprachen. 
Nachteil des Brocken Eco:
Dessen Headpipes liegen DIREKT auf der CPU, was das ganze natürlich noch unebener macht. 
Beim neuen Kühler sollte das anders sein (das Prinzip vom Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 finde ich ganz gut)

Jetz bin ich auf der Suche nach einem alternativem Kühler im selben Preisbereich (bis 30 Euro bei Amazon)
Welchen könntet ihr mir da empfehlen??

Gehäuse ist das Fractal Design Arc Midi R2.
Der i5-4590 sollte unter 70 Grad bleiben, mit dem Boxed bekommt er 80 Grad, ist zwar unbedenklich, aber trotzdem möchte ich einen ordentlichen Kühler bis 30 Euro. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen! 

MFG, 98romi


----------



## 04_alex_4 (18. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

ich hab auch arctic freezer 13, den habe ich auf ganz vielen PCs verbaut und gute Erfahrungen gemacht, den finde ich einfach nur super
ich hab Xeon 1230v3 3,3GHz und beim spielen nie über 60°C


----------



## hodenbussard (18. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Wie wäre es mit den Boxed Kühler der dabei war ???
Die Zeiten das  Intel Boxed Kühler damit geglänzt haben, das man gedacht hat eine 747 startet sind seid C2D eigentlich rum.


----------



## 98romi (19. September 2014)

Was sagen die anderen dazu? Taugt der Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 was und bekomme ich damit einen i5-4590 in Prime95 v25.9 unter 70 Grad oder gibt es bis 30 Euro noch einen besseren Kühler??

Im Gehäuse wäre ja Platz, schließlich ist es ein Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 

@hodenbussard:
Wie bereits gesagt, der Boxed ist mir zu heiß und zu laut. Und deswegen möchte ich eben einen gescheiten Kühler.
Und anders gesagt, warum kühlst du deinen G3220 dann mit der H60 und nicht auch mit dem Boxed??


----------



## 04_alex_4 (19. September 2014)

Warum muss es prime95 sein?
Das ist sinnlos, du wirst nie mit einem Spiel so eine Hitze erzeugen können.


----------



## 98romi (19. September 2014)

Warum stellt ihr nur Fragen anstatt mir wirklich nen Kühler zu empfehlen??
Is ja net zu viel von nem Kühler verlangt, wenn er diese CPU in Prime unter 70 Grad bringt. Außerdem muss ich öfter mal länger rendern, wo der 4590 mit dem Boxed auch öfter mal die 70 Grad übersteigt. 

Empfehlt mir einfach nen guten Kühler, oder ist das wirklich zu viel verlangt??

Edit:
Mir ist bewusst dass die Auslastung in Prime halt unrealistisch is, aber ich möchte halt einfach nen gescheiten Kühler.

Und was mich ernsthaft langsam ankotzt:
Wenn ich ne Zusammenstellung OHNE Kühler poste, dann heißt es: "Nimm noch den und den Kühler hier"
Wenn ich ne Zusammenstellung MIT Kühler poste, dann heißt es: "Du brauchst keinen, der Boxed reicht"

Wie mans macht, is es falsch, oder??

Empfehlt mir einfach nen Kühler, dafür ist ein Hardware-Forum ja da. Mehr verlange ich nicht.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (19. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A Tower Kühler
+ versand dann bist du ca bei 30 euro


----------



## 98romi (19. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Ist der von der Kühlleistung besser als der Arctic Cooling Freezer 13??
Und kann man den auch leicht montieren??


----------



## Useful (19. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Würde bis 30€ ganz klar zu dem hier greifen: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Optimal für den 4590


----------



## 98romi (19. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Den habe ich bereits Zuhause, die Auflagefläche zur CPU war nicht gerade, wodurch die CPU 100 Grad bekam.
Den kauf ich mir net noch ein zweites Mal.

Erzählt mir mal mehr über den Truespirit 120M.
Is des besser als der Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 und ist der auch leicht zu montieren?


----------



## micsterni14 (19. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



Useful schrieb:


> Würde bis 30€ ganz klar zu dem hier greifen: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Optimal für den 4590


 

Der Post war einfach mal ein epic Fail^^

@TE,  Schau halt einfach mal ein paar Tests zum Truespirit an, da kannst du dir auch gleich ein paar andere Kandidaten raussuchen, die dich interessieren und dich gleich auch ein wenig kundig machen....

Wie wichtig ist dir denn die Lautstärke?

MfG


----------



## 98romi (19. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Lautstärke is mir jetz net so wichtig, er sollte aber leiser als der Boxed sein.

Würde der Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 denn ansich was taugen oder muss es unbedingt was stärkeres sein, wie z.B. der True Spirit 120M??

Muss ja nur nen i5-4590 unter 70 Grad in Prime95 halten, vorallem weil ich auch viel rendere.

Kann zum Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 nur sagen, dass mein Freund den für seinen i5-2500K@4,3GHz benutzt und seine CPU mit diesem Kühler unter 60 Grad in Prime95 bleibt.


----------



## Useful (19. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Der Post war einfach mal ein epic Fail^^


 
Ups, sry hatte ich voll überlesen


----------



## 98romi (19. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Also taugt jetz der Freezer 13 für den i5-4590 oder muss es ganz unbedingt ein größerer Kühler sein??

Ich würd halt gern den Freezer 13 nehmen, da ein Freund von mir den ebenfalls hat und sein 2500K@4,3MHz in Prime95 unter 60 Grad bleibt.

Allerdings möchte ich vorher nochmal eure Absegnung.


----------



## sinchilla (19. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



> Mir ist bewusst dass die Auslastung in Prime halt unrealistisch is, aber ich möchte halt einfach nen gescheiten Kühler.



hm...hast ja auch ne gescheite cpu aber bei der kühlung dieser willste sparen wien fuchs? dann nimm doch den artic, es gibt bessere aber die fallen aus deinem budget bzw. schränkt dieses die auswahl für sehr gute kühler extrem ein. leistung kostet nicht nur beim rechnen sondern auch um die berechnung zu kühlen. ich würd nen kühler nehmen der ein paar euro mehr kostet bzw. dein worstcase im primeln packt. ich zweifle das der arctic unter 60°c beim primeln packt das is selbst mit guten aio's ne hürde.


----------



## 98romi (20. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Packt der Freezer 13 den i5-4590 wenigstens mit unter 70 Grad in Prime 95??

Kann mir wohl kaum Werte über 70 Grad vorstellen, siehe PC meines Freundes in den Beiträgen weiter oben.

Es reichen ja 10 Grad kühler als beim Boxed. Mehr verlange ich ja net.

Das sollte der Freezer 13 schaffen, oder??

Und was für Kühlers gäbs denn so im etwas teueren Preisbereich??


----------



## donma08 (20. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Ich hab den Freezer 13 auf einem 4570 und werde im Oktober auf einen ECO umsteigen. Zu Prime kann ich nichts sagen, aber im Idle teilweise Temps um ~40° sind MIR zu hoch bzw. hatte mit dem Boxed bessere Temps. Bin mal gespannt wie es mit dem Eco wird


----------



## 98romi (20. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Naja aber in Prime wird er doch wohl kühler als der Boxed sein, wenn man sich die Größe der beiden Kühler mal anschaut, oder??
Bzw gibt's auch noch wen, der gute Erfahrungen mit dem Freezer 13 gemacht hat??


----------



## Adi1 (20. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Einen Kühler mit Push Pins zu befestigen, ist auch nicht mehr zeitgemäss.

 Lege einfach noch 5 Taler darauf und nimm diesen Thermalright Macho 120 (100700718) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.

 Der wird wenigstens ordentlich verschraubt.


----------



## trigger831 (20. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Kanns nur immer wieder sagen: Bis ca. 30 Euro ist der hier schon erwähnte Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (100700558) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland top. Habe ihn auf meinem i5 4570 und er ist sehr leise und auch kühl. Reicht für jede non K Cpu locker aus.


----------



## 98romi (20. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Wie kühl ist dein i5-4570 mit dem True Spirit 120M unter Prime95??


----------



## trigger831 (20. September 2014)

Meine ca. 68 Grad. Lange nicht mehr getestet.


----------



## 98romi (20. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Kann mir jemand nen amazon-link zum truespirit 120m schicken?? 
die nächste bestellung bei uns im haus is an amazon und bei mindfactory müsst ich wegen dem kühler noch 6 oder 7 euro versand zahlen.


----------



## dsdenni (20. September 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand nen amazon-link zum truespirit 120m schicken??
> die nächste bestellung bei uns im haus is an amazon und bei mindfactory müsst ich wegen dem kühler noch 6 oder 7 euro versand zahlen.



http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00GIO...200_QL40&qid=1411221976&sr=8-1#ref=mp_s_a_1_1


----------



## 98romi (20. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Im Endeffekt ist es egal, wo ich den True Spirit 120M, sehe ich das richtig oder??

Das Produkt und der Lieferumfang sind derselbe oder??


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (20. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



Useful schrieb:


> Würde bis 30€ ganz klar zu dem hier greifen: EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Optimal für den 4590


 
Den hatte ich auf einem 775 Mainboard mit einem Intel Q9300 und der hat richtig gut gekühlt, hatte die CPU auf 4x4.0Ghz.
Also ich kann nur wärmstens empfehlen den EKL Brocken


----------



## trigger831 (25. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Habs grad nochmal getestet: Sind nur 62 Grad unter Prime.


----------



## 98romi (25. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Mit welchem Mainboard??
Soweit ich weiß regelt ja jedes Mainboardmodell den Lüfter etwas anders.
Und wie schnell dreht denn der Lüfter unter Volllast??

62 Grad is fast 20 Grad kühler als mit dem Boxed. Das sollte reichen. Hab zwar nen 4590, aber gegenüber dem 4570 is da auch net viel um.

Andere Frage:
Welche Version von Prime benutzt du??
Die neueren Versionen sollen ja angeblich etwas fordernder sein.


----------



## NuVirus (25. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Also der Thermalright ist gut aber der Eco ist besser EKL Alpenföhn Brocken ECO (84000000106) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich hatte im 2.PC den Thermalright Macho 120 der den gleichen Lüfter wie der True Spirit 120M haben müsste und der hatte ein sehr leises aber in meinem auf Silent getrimmten PC hörbaren HTPC hörbares Lüfterschleifen/rattern aber wirklich minimalst.

Der Eco müsste einen EKL Alpenföhn Wing Boost 2 120mm, Snow White Plus (84000000109) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland in spezieller Farbe haben oder?


----------



## 98romi (26. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Sag mal ihr wollt mich doch verarschen, oder?!?
Hab ich im ersten Beitrag net klar und deutlich meine Meinung und meine Erfahrung zum i5-4590 gesagt?!?!
Muss es sein dass ich schon wieder dem ein oder anderen meine Meinung sagen muss?!
Das ist jetz mittlerweile gefühlt der 10te, der mir den Brocken Eco empfohlen hat. Ich möchte nun mal klar und deutlich auf Beitrag #1 in diesem Thread verweisen. 
Die Antwort wenn mir einer den Brocken Eco empfiehlt is eh klar: Nein!
In Bezug auf den Eco könnt ihr mir empfehlen was ihr wollt. Den werd ich net nehmen. Punkt Ende.
Ihr könnt mir jeden anderen Kühler empfehlen, aber nicht den Brocken Eco, außer ihr wollt mich zwingen, irgendwann doch noch mal etwas unsachlicher zu werden.
Es macht also keinen Sinn, weiter über den Brocken Eco zu diskutieren. Es gibt auch noch genug andere gute Kühler in diesem Preisbereich, wie z.B. den True Spirit 120M.
Da hättet ihr mich fast überredet, den True Spirit zu nehmen.


----------



## beren2707 (26. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Um hier mal ins Konstruktive zurückzugehen: Der True Spirit 120M ist empfehlenswert, da er leistungsstark, verhältnismäßig leise ist und sich gut montieren lässt. Außerdem sorgt die Bodenplatte dafür, dass die Kühlleistung auch wirklich da ankommt, wo sie soll.

Ab hier bekommen übrigens alle User, die entweder den Startpost nicht lesen oder absichtlich provozieren wollen, eine Karte für SPAM. Ist das angekommen?


----------



## sav (26. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Ich kann dir den Raijintek THEMIS empfehlen.

Ich selbst nutze einen Raijintek THEMIS Evo in einem Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 bei ~950 RPM und bin sehr zufrieden.

Der Raijintek Support ist auch super, ich hatte den Raijintek THEMIS Evo bekommen weil die Backplate von meinem Raijintek THEMIS gebrochen war.

Dabei war es mein Fehler bei der Montage. Ich hatte die Backplate auf meinem Sockel 1150 System anstatt für Intel Sockel, für AMD Sockel herum montiert (das musste mir bei 15 Jahre AMD natürlich passieren).

Jetzt liegt der Raijintek THEMIS hier leider ungenutzt rum. 

(Mein Post bezieht sich auf das gennante Budget bis 30 Euro, darüber würde ich den Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A empfehlen).


----------



## NuVirus (26. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Mir ging es nicht darum dich zu ärgern oder sonstiges, mir ging es eher um den Fakt dass der ECO vom Lüfter her besser bzw. leiser als der True Spirit sein soll, da ich bei meinem Thermalright Macho 120 (wäre auch eine Möglichkeit btw) ein sehr leises Lüfterschleifen vernommen habe und er wohl den gleichen 120mm Lüfter wie der True Spirit hat - für den normalen User kann man das aber definitiv vernachlässigen 

Hast du denn den ECO schon austauschen lassen, finde es nämlich seltsam das er immer empfohlen wird gerade für Intel Haswell Quadcores und er bei dir so Probleme hat, kann ja auch ein Montagsmodell oder so sein - deswegen kam auch meine ECO empfehlung nochmal da scheinbar bei deinem irgendwas nicht so ganz stimmt oder es ist einfach die WLP unter dem Headspreader sehr schlecht.

Ich werde mir am Wochenende mal den True Spirit 120 anhören bei meinem Vater, ob der auch dieses minimale sehr leise schleifen hat - der Kühler kühlt den i7 2600 sehr gut den kannst du gerne ausprobieren ob er besser ist von der Kühlleistung ist - der 2600 ist aber noch verlötet also stellt die Kühlung sowieso kein Problem dar.

Notfalls könntest du falls es dich stört ja einen 120mm nachkaufen beim True Spirit wenn sonst alles passt.

Hoffe das hilft dir bei deiner Entscheidung.


----------



## 98romi (26. September 2014)

Eine Möglichkeit gäbe es:
Den Lüfter vom Eco auf den Truespirit drauf.
Der Lüfter funktioniert ja 

Nur soweit ich weiß, hat der Lüfter vom Truespirit 120M so ein komisches Gehäuse außenrum, könnte man dann da dann den Lüfter vom Eco überhaupt irgendwie drauftun??

Zusammenfassung:
Lüfter vom Eco, Rest vom Truespirit 120M.


----------



## NuVirus (26. September 2014)

Also Ich habe mir den 120mm wingboost 2 bestellt ist gestern für meinen alten Thermalright 120 Extreme gekommen und da passt es problemlos rein.

Kannst du den ECO noch zurück geben?

Ich denke wenn man kein absoluter Silent Fetischist ist, kommt man mit dem True Spirit auch ohne neuen Lüfter klar.


----------



## beren2707 (26. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Du kannst die Plastikhalterung des Lüfters beim 120M auch für den Lüfter des Eco nutzen, falls nötig.


----------



## MountyMAX (26. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Du musst keine 30 EUR ausgeben, den Cooler Master Hyper103 (ca. 20 EUR, nur bei Amazon etwas teuerer) verbaue ich sehr viel, dieser ist an sich unhörbar, leuchtet blau(!), ist richtig fest und hat wesentlich mehr Kühlleistung als du brauchst (bis 95W TDP kühlt dieser unhörbar, bis 125W TDP schafft er - dein CPU hat 84 W TDP).

Die Temps liegen bei "normaler" Umgebungstemperatur bei 29-30°C im Idle, bis max 38-40 °C unter Vollast (Prime95), wenn du einen Hitzkopf hast evtl. etwas mehr, aber die 50 °C wirst du wohl nur im Sommer bei >30°C Zimmertemperatur aufm Dachboden "schaffen"

Cooler Master Hyper 103 Tower Kühler, RR-H103-22PB-R1: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## drebbin (26. September 2014)

Ehrlich leute, hab den thread Grad entdeckt und der TE tut mir irgendwie leid das er sich hier förmlich zur Wehr setzen muss 

@TE:
Da du ja sehr stark auf dein ziel von einer Dauerlast unter 70grad hingewiesen hast:
1- jede cpu ist ein unikat und unterliegt einer Serienstreuung, wenn man Pech hat einen hitzkopf zu haben, ist es durchaus möglich das man eine bessere Kühlung braucht als bei einem anderen Exemplar dergleichen cpu für die gleiche Temperatur.

2-Hast du schonmal von undervolting gehört?
Damit senkst du die Spannung des Prozessors und er wird kühler. Im idle praktisch irrelevant, unter Last kann es sich aber durchaus um bis zu 10Kelvin Differenz handeln.auch hier ist das Ergebnis von cpu zu cpu unterschiedlich.

Mfg drebbin


----------



## NuVirus (26. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

@TE falls du mit der Lautstärke des Alpenföhn zufrieden bist hol dir doch EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 (84000000097) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland dein Gehäuse ist hoch genug und der Kühler hat früher mal ca. 50€ gekostet.

Hat auch kein Direct Touch mehr und nur etwas über dem Budget und sollte doch nen Stück stärker sein als die ganzen anderen genannten Lüfter.


----------



## RyuUUU (27. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

also ich kann durchaus den Arctic Freezer 13 (limited) empfehlen 

hab den momentan auf meinem i5 3570K drauf und unter last komme ich nicht höher als als 55-60° 

selbst bei 5ghz konnte der Freezer den i5 noch unter 90-95° halten war aber dann auch dementsprechend laut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (27. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



98romi schrieb:


> Empfehlt mir einfach nen guten Kühler, oder ist das wirklich zu viel verlangt??


Verlangen ist immer gut. Lies doch einfach die Testberichte, gibt es zu jedem Lüfter und ist immer
fundierter und nachvollziehbar, als eine Berwertung wie: " Mein Kumpel hat son Ding, is voll geil eh..."
Insbesondere die Montage wird gut beschrieben und Du siehst Bilder dazu. Das hilft enorm.

Dein Wunsch Kühler:
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/arctic-cooling-freezer-13-pro-a616966.html
z.B. diesen Test: Tech-Review.de » Artikel » Reviews » Wie billig kann kühlen? Arctic Freezer 13 und 13 Pro im Test
Ergebnis aus dem Vergleichstest:wenn, dann nimm diesen *Arctic Freezer 13 Pro*

Montage (ich persönlich halte feste Verschraubungen für besser)
" [...] Bleiben wir gleich bei der Montage. Auch wenn Push-Pins nicht jedermanns Sache sind,
sind sie doch einfach in der Handhabe. Kein lästiges Ausbauen, kein Rumschrauben. Schnell 
und mühelos sitzt der Kühler fest auf dem Prozessor. [...] "

Alternativ ist dieser Kühler immer einen Gedanken wert. 
*Thermalright True Spirit 120 M*
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/thermalright-true-spirit-120-m-bw-rev-a-100700558-a1029170.html
z.B. diesen Test: http://www.tech-review.de/include.php?path=content/articles.php&contentid=12360
".... Thermalright schafft es, für 24 klingende Münzen einen Kühler auf die Beine zu stellen, 
der über eine gute Universalmontage und enorme Flexibilität bei hohem Komfort bietet.
Gleichzeitig liefert der True Spirit trotz „nur“ vier Heatpipes und kompakten Abmaßen gute
Leistungen. Selbst für Übertaktungsvorhaben lässt das ehemalige Cogage-Produkt noch
genügend Raum. ..."



98romi schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß regelt ja jedes Mainboardmodell den Lüfter etwas anders.
> Und wie schnell dreht denn der Lüfter unter Volllast??


Das kannst Du bei jedem neuen Mainbord individuell einstellen. Wenn Dir z.B. gute Kühlung
wichtiger als niedriges Geräusch ist, lass den Lüfter, so er regelbar ist, höher drehen. 
Achte aber auch darauf, dass Dein Gehäuse kühl bleibt. Deines hat ausreichend Lüfter,
aber wie hast Du die eingestellt? Zu Deinem Brocken Eco würde ich befürchten, Du hattest
ihn falsch montiert. Einen Kühler mit symetrischer Vorspannung zu montieren, ist eben nicht
trivial und es gibt genügend Fehlermöglichkeiten.




beren2707 schrieb:


> Ab hier bekommen übrigens alle User, die entweder den Startpost nicht lesen oder absichtlich provozieren wollen, eine Karte für SPAM. Ist das angekommen?


Das ist aber hart, das würde ja bedeuten, dass wir in Zukunft immer zuerst das gesamte
Thema durchlesen müssen. Denn ich finde ja auch den Brocken Eco ... aha, nicht schlagen
(Achtung, IRONIE lieber beren2707)


----------



## 98romi (27. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Da ich im Moment sehr stark zum True Spirit 120M tendiere:
Wir bestellen demnächst wieder bei Amazon, die paar Euro mehr sind mir egal, außerdem muss ich bei Mindfactory 7 Euro Versand zahlen.
Auf Amazon hab ich jetz drei True Spirits 120M gefunden, wäre jemand so nett und würde mir den Link zum richtigen True Spirit 120M schicken??

Schon mal danke im Voraus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (27. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Zwei Angebote sind derzeit nicht lieferbar:
Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW CPU-Kühler für Intel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Thermalright CPU Kühler True Spirit 120 M BW für Intel: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Die neuere Bauform, Rev A, ist lieferbar, aber die Halsabschneider wollen 32,-€ dafür
http://www.amazon.de/THERMALRIGHT-S...d=1411805369&sr=1-1&keywords=True+Spirit+120M

Die Bilder im Versandhandel müssen nicht stimmen. Das ist immer der Vorteil vom
Laden um die Ecke. Dort kannst Du anfassen, was Du kaufen willst. In Regensburg,
also gleich um die Ecke, ist Conrad Elektronik. 

Diese ganzen Kühler sind irgendwie sinnvoll für Dich, schau einfach nach, wann sie
vor Ort bereit liegen. Ich würde immer zu einen 120mm Lüfter greifen, die 92mm
Lüfter sind bei gleicher Kühlleistung lauter
120mm Lüfter
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...U-Kuehler-PWM-12-cm-0P105255?ref=searchDetail
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...T4-CPU-Kuehler-RR-T4-18PK-R1?ref=searchDetail

92mm Lüfter
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...3-CPU-Kuehler-UCACO-FZ130-BL?ref=searchDetail
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...-CPU-Kuehler-RR-H103-22PB-R1?ref=searchDetail
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...Kuehler-92mm-RR-TX3E-22PK-R1?ref=searchDetail

*Weiterer extrem guter Lüfter, aber über 30,-€*
Und da ich gerade mal wieder schaue, dass hier ist auch etwas sehr schönes:
be quiet! Shadow Rock 2 SR1 (BK013) ab €34,90
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-shadow-rock-2-sr1-bk013-a969963.html

Test: sehr kühl, aber schau, ob Dir die Montage gefällt. Dein Gehäuse erlaubt
die Montage mit eingebautem Mainbord. Und wenn Du das Gehäuse zwischen
zwei gleich hohe obkjekte legst, kommst wunderbar an die Verschraubung.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/296282-review-quiet-shadow-rock-2-schattig-kuehl.html


----------



## beren2707 (27. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



Rotkaeppchen_online schrieb:


> Das ist aber hart, das würde ja bedeuten, dass wir in Zukunft immer zuerst das gesamte
> Thema durchlesen müssen. Denn ich finde ja auch den Brocken Eco ... aha, nicht schlagen


Es gibt eben einen Unterschied zwischen "individuellem Helfen und Beraten" und "seinen Standard unreflektiert überall reinknallen". Steht übrigens auch in den Regeln, falls man sie noch nicht gelesen haben sollte:


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *4.6 Spam, unerwünschte Beiträge*  Beiträge, die nichts zur Diskussion beitragen („Spam“), sind unerwünscht. Dies sind insbesondere Beiträge, die
> 
> 
> *ausschließlich eine Aussage wiederholen, die bereits mehrfach  in diesem Thread getätigt wurde. (Es gilt: Bevor man in eine Diskussion  einsteigt, ist deren bisheriger Verlauf zu lesen.)*


Bei amazon ist der Kühler mMn einfach überteuert. Würde ihn, wenn man ihn nicht bei einer anderen Bestellung kostenfrei dazupacken kann, bei vibuonline für 29,97€ erwerben (was auch schon recht happig ist).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (27. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Bevor Du Dir einen neune Kühler kaufst, wäre es schön, wenn Du ein Bild von Deinem Brocken Eco einstellen könntest.
Ich glaube es nicht, dass er verzogen ist. Die Heatpipes, alsi die Kupferdrähte, dürfen durchaus leicht überstehen,
denn diese sollen Kontakt zur CPU haben, nicht die Trägerplatte. Auch wie Du den Lüfter montiert hast, solltest
Du beschreiben.

Waren alle vier Kerne gleichmäßig zu heiss? Welche Temperaturausleseprogramm hast Du genommen. Das sollten
wir klären, bevor Du viel Geld und Zeit verschwendest.

Schau Dir dieses Bild an. Die vier Wärmeleitungen dürfen im unmontierten Zustand durchaus eine leichten Höhen-
versatz haben. Wichtig ist, dass sie nach montage auf einer höhe liegen. Das siehst Du aber nicht, denn die
Wärmeleitungen sind minimal beweglich, da NICHT angelötet.
https://geizhals.at/p/1623/1081623/1081623-1.jpg


----------



## 98romi (27. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Das sieht man mit bloßem Auge nicht, dass er verzogen ist. Allerdings wackelt er leicht, wenn man ihn auf ne gerade Tischplatte stellt.

Zum Thema Temperaturen:
Alle Kerne sind in etwas gleich heiß (außer halt die üblichen Unterschiede von 1-2 Grad).

Allerdings muss der Brocken Eco bei mir Zuhause kaputt sein, weil:
1. In Prime 95 geht der Lüfter augenblicklich auf Volllast.
2. Wenn der i5-4590 mit dem Boxed-Kühler kaum wärmer wird, muss da irgendwas falsch sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (27. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



98romi schrieb:


> Das sieht man mit bloßem Auge nicht, dass er verzogen ist. Allerdings wackelt er leicht, wenn man ihn auf ne gerade Tischplatte stellt.


Das ist der beschriebene Effekt, dass sich die Heatpipes beim Verschrauben leicht eindrücken können. 
War es ein Glastisch? Und lagen keine Randbereiche außerhalb der CPU Fläche auf dem Tisch auf?
Nimm zum Messen am besten einen Messschieber, denn die sind plan geschliffen und messen
dann viele Bereiche auf. 



98romi schrieb:


> Zum Thema Temperaturen:
> Alle Kerne sind in etwas gleich heiß (außer halt die üblichen Unterschiede von 1-2 Grad).


Das deutet aber nicht darauf hin, dass der Kühler verzogen ist, denn dann müßten die Bereiche der
CPU unterschiedlich gekühlt werden.



98romi schrieb:


> Allerdings muss der Brocken Eco bei mir Zuhause kaputt sein, weil:
> 1. In Prime 95 geht der Lüfter augenblicklich auf Volllast.
> 2. Wenn der i5-4590 mit dem Boxed-Kühler kaum wärmer wird, muss da irgendwas falsch sein.


"Augenblicklich" finde ich merkwürdig, es sollte ein paar Sekunden dauern. Ist das Verhalten
mit dem Boxed Kühler anders? Das deutet auf viel zu geringe Vorspannung hin. Die Kühler
müssen schon fest geschraubt werden. Das heißt "Wärmeübergang", also die Übertragung 
der Wärmeenergie von einer Platte (CPU) auf die andere (Heatpipes). Je mehr Vorspannung,
je besserer Wärmeübergang. Aber wenn z.B. mein Virenprogremm plötzlich 100% CPU Leistung
einfordert, geht der Kühlerlüfter auch "umgehend" auf "hörbare Drehzahl".

Ich bohre deshalb nach, weil es sehr ärgerlich wäre, wenn es nur an der Wärmeleitpaste oder der
Montage, aber nicht am Kühler lag. Wie war der Lüfter angeschlossen? Mit vier poligem Stecker
am PVM Ausgang des Mainboards, also mit Drehzahlregelung und bis zu welcher Drehzahl kam
der Kühlerlüfter? Die Zahl bekommst Du z.B. vom Mainboard im Bios, wenn Du die Lüfterkurven
einstellst.


----------



## 98romi (28. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Eine Frage:
Gibts irgendnen Grund warum der TrueSpirit 120M bei Amazon viel schlechter bewertet wird als bei Mindfactory??
THERMALRIGHT True Spirit 120 M BW Rev.A CPU Kuehle: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A Tower Kühler

Der Lieferumfang ist bei beiden derselbe, oder??
Also net dass bei Mindfactory beim True Spirit 120M mehr dabei ist (ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine)


----------



## sav (29. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Ich gehe davon aus, das die Kunden bei Mindfactory wussten was sie von dem CPU Kühler zu erwarten haben.

Die Amazon Kunden erhoffen sich zum Teil bestimmt Wunder, und sind dann enttäuscht.


----------



## TroaX (29. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



98romi schrieb:


> Eine Frage:
> Gibts irgendnen Grund warum der TrueSpirit 120M bei Amazon viel schlechter bewertet wird als bei Mindfactory??
> THERMALRIGHT True Spirit 120 M BW Rev.A CPU Kuehle: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> Thermalright True Spirit 120 M BW Rev. A Tower Kühler
> ...


Das liegt daran, das unter deinem Link bei Amazon der Kühler nur 4 mal bewertet wurde und bei Mindfactory ganze 42 mal. Beide zeigen die Durchschnittsbewertung an und bei 4 Bewertungen geht die Durchschnittsbewertung natürlich in den Keller, wenn einer mit nur einem Stern bewertet. Du solltest nicht nur auf die Sterne achten, sondern auch die Kundenberichte lesen, die schlecht bewertet haben. Bei einem Kühler von 25 € muss man Abstriche machen. Die schlechten Bewertungen weisen auf ein leichtes Lüfterklackern hin, das vereinzelnd auftreten soll.

Der Lieferumfang ist gleich. Der Kühler ist gleich. Nur der Preis ist anders ... und der Shop ^^


----------



## NuVirus (29. September 2014)

Hast du den ECO eigentlich noch daheim, falls ja wo hast du den gekauft?

Falls ja könntest du doch beim Händler nachfragen ob er ihn gegen ein anderes Modell tauscht da er scheinbar defekt ist. Montagsmodelle gibt es immer wieder.

Nächste Frage, hast du in der Stadt irgendeinen etwas größeren PC-Laden denn da könnte es evtl günstiger sein als bei Amazon zu kaufen?

Geeignete Modelle da der ECO für dich ja keine Option mehr ist:
True Spirit 120M
Thermalright Macho 120 (mehr als 30€) der hat aber sogar meinen i5 4670k unter 70℃ mit Prime 27.9 und OC auf 4,2Ghz und 13441,21V halten können der wäre wohl gut geeignet mit Reserven.
Alpenföhn Himalaya 2 (kein Direct Touch) - falls du was bei Mindfactory bestellst.


----------



## 98romi (30. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Muss ich den True Spirit 120M nur handfest verschrauben oder so fest wie es nur geht oder irgendwas dazwischen???


----------



## dsdenni (30. September 2014)

98romi schrieb:


> Muss ich den True Spirit 120M nur handfest verschrauben oder so fest wie es nur geht oder irgendwas dazwischen???



Reicht natürlich wenn du ihn Handfest machst


----------



## 98romi (30. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Kann da irgendwas kaputt gehen wenn man den Kühler etwas zu fest schraubt??


----------



## sav (30. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Ich schraube auch immer alles gerne sehr fest, damit auch alles schön hält. 

Beachte aber bitte, nach fest kommt ab.


----------



## dsdenni (30. September 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



98romi schrieb:


> Kann da irgendwas kaputt gehen wenn man den Kühler etwas zu fest schraubt??


 
Wenn du ihn zu Fest schraubst, kann es sein das der Kühler so hart auf die CPU drückt, das z.b nur eine RAM Bank funktioniert. Also mach ihn Handfest auf beiden Seiten + ein klein wenig mehr.


----------



## 98romi (1. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

So, der True Spirit sollte normalerweise morgen ankommen, hab mal nach ein paar Tutorials zum Einbau gesucht und bin auf dieses hier gestoßen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2fHi2YZCMsv

Ist das ein gutes Tutorial, an das ich mich beim Einbau auch halten kann oder gibts bessere Tutorials??


----------



## 98romi (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Wirklich keiner ne Idee??


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (2. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



98romi schrieb:


> So, der True Spirit sollte normalerweise morgen ankommen, hab mal nach ein paar Tutorials zum Einbau gesucht und bin auf dieses hier gestoßen:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x2fHi2YZCMsv
> 
> Ist das ein gutes Tutorial, an das ich mich beim Einbau auch halten kann oder gibts bessere Tutorials??


Es ist für Dich von geringem Nutzen. Zum einen ist Deine Haputplatine eingebaut. Das macht vieles anders.
Du baust einen Kühler aus und musst darum zuerst die alte Wärmeleitpaste ENTFERNEN.

Die "Tropfenmetode" ist suboptimal, verstreiche die Wärmeleitpaste mit einer weichen Bankkarte. ....

Achte auf jedem Fall darauf, dass der Kühler bei der MOntage senkrecht hoch steht und nicht seitlich hängt.
Das ist ganz wichtig, ansonsten verspannt er. die beiden letzten Schrauebn kannst Du fest ziehen, da die
Vorspannung über das sich verformende Halteblech eingebracht wird. Mit zuviel anziehen machst Du nichts
an der CPU kaputt. Die Gewinde solltest Du natürlich nicht überdrehen.


----------



## NuVirus (2. Oktober 2014)

Einfach mit etwas Gefühl fest ziehen ohne große Kraft aufzuwenden, manche kühler haben auch einen Punkt an dem man nicht weiter drehen kann oder zumindest nicht ohne Gewalt - nie getestet xD

Habe den Kühler ja auch mal verbaut und mir ist kein Problem in Erinnerung geblieben oä. 

Das mit der Kreditkarte verstreichen mache ich auch, erstmal nen Kleks drauf und verstreichen, wenn ich dann merke es reicht nicht um es dünn über die CPU zu verteilen noch etwas mehr WLP dazu damit keine Löcher bleiben - am Rand wäre es egal.


----------



## 98romi (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Gibts auch noch andere Alternativen außer eine Bankkarte??
Alte Karten haben wir glaub ich nicht mehr daheim und die neuste will ich jetzt auch nicht nehmen 

@rotkäppchen_online:
Was meinst du mit einer "weichen" Bankkarte?? Sind die nicht alle gleich hart??


----------



## CPU-bruzzler (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

hm... Ein wirklich sehr guter Kühler ist auch der Enermax black Twister... Hat zwar nur vier Heatpipes... 
ABER er packt es einen FX 6300 auf Vollast laufend unter 52 Grad zu halten. Das Beste ist aber, dass er komplett schwarz ist (auch in komplett weiß erhältlich. Also der ist wirklich gut und im Moment für 35 Euro zu haben.


----------



## 98romi (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Naja mag ja sein, aber bringt mir jetzt eigentlich nichts mehr da ich den True Spirit 120M schon daheim rumliegen habe.

Also die Fragen eben nochmal:

Gibts auch noch andere Alternativen außer eine Bankkarte??
Alte Karten haben wir glaub ich nicht mehr daheim und die neuste will ich jetzt auch nicht nehmen 

@rotkäppchen_online:
Was meinst du mit einer "weichen" Bankkarte?? Sind die nicht alle gleich hart??


----------



## micsterni14 (3. Oktober 2014)

Einfach n kleinen Klecks auf die Mitte des Headspreaders machen, klappt immer!


----------



## 98romi (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Vorhin haben andere gschrieben, dass die Kreditkarten-Methode besser wäre bzw die Tropfenmethode eher suboptimal (siehe Seite 6)


Ich lass mir jetz erstmal die Fragen beantworten, dann entscheide ich kurzfristig wie ich das dann mache:

Gibts auch noch andere Alternativen außer eine Bankkarte (also halt andere Karten oder irgendsowas ähnliches)??
Alte Karten haben wir glaub ich nicht mehr daheim und die neuste will ich jetzt auch nicht nehmen 

@rotkäppchen_online:
Was meinst du mit einer "weichen" Bankkarte?? Sind die nicht alle gleich hart??


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



98romi schrieb:


> Kann da irgendwas kaputt gehen wenn man den Kühler etwas zu fest schraubt??


Kaputt geht zwar nix aber der Speichercontroller mag es nicht gequetscht zu werden und verweigert den Start. Zum verstreichen reicht auch ein Stück stabilerer Blister Verpackung wovon man sich einen Streifen rausschneiden kann


----------



## 98romi (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Geht Pappe zum Verstreichen auch??


----------



## micsterni14 (3. Oktober 2014)

Oder er nimmt einfach den Kühlerboden und mach ein paar kreisförmige Bewegungen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Geht natürlich auch, wenn die Pappe keine fusselige Oberfläche hat


----------



## NuVirus (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Einfach ein dünnes Plastikstück ich schneide die Karten immer klein und nehme nur nen stück, dann kann es zwar sein das die Finger etwas dreckig werden aber halb so schlimm.

Ja dünne flexible Pappe/dickeres Papier habe ich auch schon verwendet z.B. von nem Stück Verpackung.


----------



## micsterni14 (3. Oktober 2014)

PCGH hatte doch mal son Test in einem vergangenen Heft. Da wurden alle Methoden mal getestet, hatte, glaub ich 0 Unterschiede. Max Messtoleranz....

Der TE ist bst gerade sehr unentschlossen^^


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Es geht ja hier nicht um den Hausbau wo eine gewisse Fuge zwischen den Steinen vorhanden sein sollte, es sollen ja nur die feinsten Unebenheiten die selbst eine scheinbar glatte Oberfläche noch aufweist ausgeglichen werden


----------



## 98romi (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Ne andere Frage, wie entferne ich eigentlich den Boxed-Kühler???

Der ist ja nicht mit Schrauben festgemacht, wie geht das dann???


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Oktober 2014)

Mainboard ausbauen und von der anderen Seite die push pins raus drücken.So müsste es gewesen sein glaube ich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



98romi schrieb:


> @rotkäppchen_online:
> Was meinst du mit einer "weichen" Bankkarte?? Sind die nicht alle gleich hart??


Echte Platinkarten sind zu hart.   
NImm irgendwas aus Kunststoff, was möglich plan ist. Ziel ist es, hinterher eine 0,1-0,3mm dicke
geschlossene Schicht aus Wärmeleitpaste auf der CPU-Fläche zu haben. Ich streiche ebenso
den Kühler ein, auch so dünn wie möglich. Aber das gehen die Meinung auseinander. Ziel ist
es, so wenig wie möglich, aber eben doch ausreichend um jede Unebenheit auszugleichen,
da das CPU-Gehäuse nur ein gestanztes und tiefgezogenes Töpfchen ist. Das ist rauh....



98romi schrieb:


> Ne andere Frage, wie entferne ich eigentlich den Boxed-Kühler???
> Der ist ja nicht mit Schrauben festgemacht, wie geht das dann???


runter drücken und um 90° drehen, natürlich in die richtige Richtung, es sind Pfeile drauf.
Ist so etwas wie ein Bajonettverschluß.
Bajonettverschluss


----------



## 98romi (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Kann ich es so wie in diesem Video machen oder gehts noch leichter??
https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&sour...h7UT8TfBkxu6MNOsg&sig2=QEIldj2ST9OrE2M46HfGcg


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Oktober 2014)

Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber viel Eigeninitiative hast du nicht,oder? Probier es doch einfach aus, man hat dir schon geschrieben, wie es geht.

Edit : lass den Rechner vorher was laufen, damit die wlp was warm ist und sich leichter lösen lässt.


----------



## donald93 (3. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Ich denke eine bessere schriftliche Anleitung wirst du hier nicht bekommen.

Versuch es doch einfach und wenn du nicht weiter kommst kannst du dich immer noch melden.

Es ist nur sinnlos etwa nochmal neu zuschreiben, wenn es dafür schon ein perfektes Video gibt.
Bevor man hier 10 Fragen stellt, kann man auch 9-mal Google fragen. Oft gibt es da schon Anleitungen oder sonstiges, da du nicht der erste bist der das machen möchte.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



Chinaquads schrieb:


> Nicht persönlich nehmen, aber viel Eigeninitiative hast du nicht,oder? Probier es doch einfach aus, man hat dir schon geschrieben, wie es geht.
> 
> Edit : lass den Rechner vorher was laufen, damit die wlp was warm ist und sich leichter lösen lässt.


Ich finde es gut, wenn Menschen fragen BEVOR etwas kaputt geht. Und viele
komponenten sind empfindlich, sehr empfindlich und es gibt, wie man an Deinen
Nachsatz liest, viele kleine Tricks und Kniffe.

Weiterhin vier Erfolg, lieber Themenersteller...


----------



## Rommels (4. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



98romi schrieb:


> Warum stellt ihr nur Fragen anstatt mir wirklich nen Kühler zu empfehlen??
> Is ja net zu viel von nem Kühler verlangt, wenn er diese CPU in Prime unter 70 Grad bringt. Außerdem muss ich öfter mal länger rendern, wo der 4590 mit dem Boxed auch öfter mal die 70 Grad übersteigt.
> 
> Empfehlt mir einfach nen guten Kühler, oder ist das wirklich zu viel verlangt??
> ...


 

Du wirst unter 30€ nichts gescheites bekommen das ist das Problem 40-50€ musst du da wohl reinstecken.. dan hast du auch ne gewisse auswahl und wir wissen wie wir dir weiterhelfen können für den Preis kannst du halt nicht viel erwarten.. be quiet! Dark Rock 3 Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## NuVirus (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

@TE wie läuft der neue Kühler und was ist dein Fazit zwischen ECO und True Spirit120?

Bei welcher Spannung betreibst du eigentlich deine CPU unter Last?


----------



## hebo89 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



98romi schrieb:


> Sag mal ihr wollt mich doch verarschen, oder?!?



Arbeite bitte an deiner Ausdrucksweise. Wir wollen dir hier helfen. Sollte jemand überlesen haben, dass du den Eco bereits besitzt, entschuldige das bitte. Das ist sicher keine Absicht.


----------



## 98romi (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Der True Spirit 120M ist jetzt seit 5 Tagen im Betrieb, während der Brocken Eco unter Volllast mit Prime und Furmark bei voller Lüfterdrehzahl den i5-4590 gerade mal auf 75Grad bekam, wird er mit dem True Spirit 120M bei 1000RPM Lüftergeschwindigkeit gerade mal 60 Grad warm.
Also wohl ne deutliche Besserung.

Spannung weiß ich nicht, kann nur soviel sagen, dass ich das Gigabyte GA H97 D3H habe und an der Spannung nichts verändert habe.
Ich kann ja mal nachschauen welche Spannung das dann ist 
Bei HW Monitor unter Volllast bzw. Prime95 sinds maximal 1,15V.



@hebo89:
Nachdem ich 3 mal gesagt habe, dass ich den Brocken Eco NICHT möchte und ihn bereits "kaputt" Zuhause liegen habe, und dann immer noch einige schreiben, dass ich den Brocken Eco nehmen soll, dann platzt mir halt irgendwann der Kragen.

Ich hab 2 oder 3 mal in normaler Ausdrucksweise gesagt dass ich keinen Brocken Eco will.
Offensichtlich hat die normale Ausdrucksweise nicht geholfen, da mir weiterhin der Brocken Eco empfohlen wurde.
Somit wechselte ich halt zu einer Ausdrucksweise, die man üblicherweise nicht in Foren verwendet.
Das hat dann letztendlich auch dazu geführt, dass mir keiner mehr den Brocken Eco empfohlen hat.

Kurz zusammengefasst:
Was sein muss, muss sein, und in diesem Fall war es meiner Meinung nach nötig, mal die Ausdrucksweise zu wechseln, schlussendlich hat dies dann auch geholfen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



98romi schrieb:


> CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro


Wie wäre es mit einem Brocken Eco?


----------



## Adi1 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



Rotkaeppchen_online schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Brocken Eco?


 
 Hast Du den Thread eigentlich gelesen?


----------



## 98romi (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

@rotkäppchen_online:
Den Brocken Eco zu kaufen halte ich für eine schlechte Idee.
Aber wenn du willst, kann ich meinen bereits erworbenen Brocken Eco erst zum Fenster rausschmeißen, und danach noch mit Hammer und Schraubstock nachhelfen 
Was hältst du davon?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen_online (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



98romi schrieb:


> Was hältst du davon?


nimm dir eine feile und erzeuge eine plane Kontaktfläche auf dem kühler.  Das hatte ich als Tipp bisher vergessen.  Bevor du ihn wevschmisst, kann man das versuchen.


----------



## sav (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Der Threadersteller hat doch schon einen neuen CPU Kühler.


----------



## rhyn2012 (2. November 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



98romi schrieb:


> Lautstärke is mir jetz net so wichtig, er sollte aber leiser als der Boxed sein.
> 
> Würde der Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 denn ansich was taugen oder muss es unbedingt was stärkeres sein, wie z.B. der True Spirit 120M??
> 
> ...



das ist auch sandy und bedeutend kühler dank verlötetem headspreader.

 ps. Ich find deine poosts teilweise sehr kindisch sprich patzig.

 aber dafür ist ein hardware forum ja schließlich da,nech..

 btt frag Mama oder Papa nach weiteren 5€ und hole dir einen hr-02 Macho bw

 grüzzle


----------



## 98romi (2. November 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Ich habe bereits den True Spirit 120M, CPU war beim letzten Prime + Furmark Test bei 60 Grad, bin damit eigentlich zufrieden.

Und jetz was anderes, wo sind meine Posts denn bitte kindisch bzw patzig??
Hätte da jetzt gerne mal ein paar Beispiele/Zitate... weil einfach eine Behauptung in den Raum zu werfen finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht in Ordnung.

Edit:
Außerdem kommt das so rüber, als ob du mit deinem Beitrag eine Diskussion ins Rollen bringen möchtest, naja mir egal, ich diskutiere schon wenns nötig ist/wird...


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (2. November 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Romi die wollen dich trollen ^^


----------



## Adi1 (3. November 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*



BossMode69 schrieb:


> Romi die wollen dich trollen ^^


 
 Hier möchte überhaupt keiner trollen.


----------



## 98romi (3. November 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Also ganz ehrlich, wenn ich 10 mal sagen muss, dass ich keinen Brocken Eco will, weil ich ein kaputtes Modell schon zu Hause habe und die mir dann mit Fleiß solange den Brocken Eco raufdrehen, bis ich ausraste, um mir danach vorzuwerfen, dass meine Post kindisch und patzig sind.... das soll kein Trolling sein?!??!!

Was ist das bitte dann, wenn das kein Trolling ist?!?!

Kaufberatung ist das sicher nicht mehr... davon ist das weit entfernt!


----------



## 98romi (5. November 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Das war mir jetzt klar, dass da keiner eine Antwort drauf gibt. Im Endeffekt wisst ihr doch alle, dass ich mit meinem vorherigen Beitrag recht habe. Nur keiner wills zugeben, aber das wusste ich eh schon....
Außerdem find ich es einfach nur unakzeptabel, dass man ein ein bereits seit 2 Wochen abgeschlossenes Thema wieder ausgräbt und ich mir dann wieder sämtliche Vorwürfe anhören muss, bloß weil ich mir nicht alles gefallen lasse.
Ich bin ja jetzt mittlerweile auch schon eine Weile hier im Forum, aber soetwas hab ich wirklich noch nie erlebt. Und das obwohl die Mehrheit hier in einem Alter ist, wo man Dinge wie Trolling nicht mehr macht....
Sowas ist schwach.... einfach nur schwach....

Damit sind jetzt nicht alle hier gemeint, aber diejenigen, die gemeint sind, wissen das glaube ich schon, diejenigen könnten sich einfach mal 5 Minuten Gedanken machen, ob sie ihr Verhalten so wie im Moment für richtig halten oder ob man vielleicht doch mal etwas ändern könnte....


----------



## beren2707 (5. November 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler für i5-4590 bis 30 Euro*

Da einige User es trotz mehrfacher Erklärungen und Bitten, sich hinsichtlich des Brocken Eco nicht weiter zu äußern, sowie moderativer Hinweise nicht lassen können, komplett unnötige Provokationen/SPAM zu verteilen (nachdem bereits alles geklärt ist), ist hier zur Vermeidung weiteren Unsinns dicht. Post mit bunten Kärtchen folgt.

Mit den besten Grüßen,
beren2707



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

